# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Ατμομάγειρας

## asdf

Εγραψα με κεφαλαια τον τιτλο γιατι οντως εχω εντυπωσιαστει παρα πολυ. Αρχικα να σας πω οτι αγορασα εναν φθηνο της Hitachi (45 Ευρω) και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. Επισης εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι η ευκολια με την οποια μπορεις να μαγειρεψεις και το σημαντικοτερο πολλα φαγητα ταυτοχρονα (μεχρι και ρυζι φτιαχνει). Νομιζω οτι για τυπους οι οποιοι δεν κανουν εκτπωσεις με την διατοφη τους (και οχι μονο φυσικα) ειναι ενα MUST HAVE σκευος μιας και μπορεις να μαγειρεψεις τα ΠΑΝΤΑ, παρα πολυ γρηγορα και ακρος natural. Το φαγητο γινεται πεντανοστιμο και σε περιπτωση που θελετε να προσθεσετε λιπαρα απλα πετατε ομω λαδακι στο πιατο σας.

----------


## Levrone

συμφωνω 10000%.
απιστευτο σκευος, εψηνα και αυγα και ρυζι και απ ολα. 
τα αφηνα να ψηνονται βασικα και εφευγα και μολισ εφτανε εκει που επρεπε ο χονοδιακοπτης εκλεινε μονο του.
απιστευτη γευση, ευκολη χρηση, πολυ πολυ πρακτικο.
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

Πολυ χρησιμη συσκευη οπως ειπε και o adsf... Μαζι με το blender ειναι τα πιο χρησιμα εργαλεια στην κουζινα ενος ββερ

----------


## narta

> Πολυ χρησιμη συσκευη οπως ειπε και o adsf... Μαζι με το blender ειναι τα πιο χρησιμα εργαλεια στην κουζινα ενος ββερ


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Billy

πρόσεχε πολύ το κοτόπουλο να βράζει πολύ και μέχρι μέσα γιατί καμιά φορά μένει άβραστο και υπάρχει κίνδυνος σαλμονέλας.

----------


## vAnY

αυριο κιολας παω στον κοτσοβολο ναγορασω!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
ευχαριστωω :02. Welcome:

----------


## Georges

Βασικά τα ψάρια π.χ.  σολομός γίνονται super στον ατμομάγειρα, όπως επίσης  και το μπασμάτι. Επειδή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα έχω μια επιφύλαξη για το κοτόπουλο. Για πέστε καμιά γνώμη γίνεται νόστιμο?

----------


## Levrone

> Βασικά τα ψάρια π.χ.  σολομός γίνονται super στον ατμομάγειρα, όπως επίσης  και το μπασμάτι. Επειδή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα έχω μια επιφύλαξη για το κοτόπουλο. Για πέστε καμιά γνώμη γίνεται νόστιμο?


ναι ρε μια χαρα τελειο ειναι. σα να τρως βραστο στην κατσαρολα απλα χωρις τα λιπη κτλ..το πιο πρακτικο σε ολη την ιστορια ειναι οτι τα βαζεις , ψηνονται και φευγεις!

----------


## GeoGlx

Πολύ βολικός ο ατμομάγειρας χαλαρά.
Αλλά όταν πήρα microwave, ελατώθηκε κατα πολύ η χρήση του ατμομάγειρα.

----------


## pharmacist

> Πολύ βολικός ο ατμομάγειρας χαλαρά.
> Αλλά όταν πήρα microwave, ελατώθηκε κατα πολύ η χρήση του ατμομάγειρα.


Γιατι αυτο;
Εγω στο microwave δε μαγειρευω τιποτα, δε μου αρεσει καθολου για μαγειρικη, μονο για ζεσταμα.
Ο ατμομαγειρας παλι οχι μονο μαγειρευει τα παντα αλλα τα κανει και νοστιμα.
Εγω προσωπικα θελω και τον ατμομαγειρα και ψησταρια.
Αλλη γευση το ενα αλλη το αλλο, οτι κανω ορεξη.
Αλλά μιλαμε για ψησταρια με αντιστασεις που βαζεις το κρεας στη σχαρα, ψηνεται και σταζουν τα λιπη, αυτα τα γκριλ που βραζει μεσα στο ζουμι του πανω στην πλακα και γινεται θεοπαχο ουτε απ'τα 100 χιλιομετρα δεν το πλησιαζω.

----------


## GeoGlx

Βασικά ξεχάστηκα και με το είδος της μαγειρικής που συζητάμε  :01. Wink: 

Σε προσωπική καθημερινή χρήση, με είχε βολέψει ως ταχύτητα το microwave.

(Πχ. για ξεπάγωμα)

----------


## Sotiris.c

> Βασικά ξεχάστηκα και με το είδος της μαγειρικής που συζητάμε 
> 
> Σε προσωπική καθημερινή χρήση, με είχε βολέψει ως ταχύτητα το microwave.
> 
> (Πχ. για ξεπάγωμα)


Μια επισήμανση για το microwave.. Μην ζεσταίνεται τροφές σε πλαστικό mpol μες το microwave,το πλαστικό με τα μικροκύματα αποβάλει καρκινογόνες ουσίες..

----------


## pharmacist

Υπαρχουν πλαστικα σκευη που ειναι καταλληλα για φουρνο μικροκυματων και αλλα που δεν ειναι.
Τα κοινα πλαστικα σκευη που εχουμε σπιτι συνηθως ειναι ακαταλληλα, το ιδιο και τα πλαστικα μπιμπερο των μωρων.
Οποιος θελει να ζεσταινει σε πλαστικο θα πρεπει να προμηθευτει το καταλληλο σκευος.
Αλλιως σε πιατο η ποτηρι (γυαλινο η πορσελανινο).

----------


## NASSER

O ατμομαγειρας ειναι πολυ πρακτικος και βολικος για τροφες λαχανικα και ρυζι. Το συνιστω! Αναλογα με τα watt μπορεις να μαγειρεψεις και κρεατικα.
Επομενω καλο σκευος ειναι η ψησταρια με αντιστασεις για να ψηνετε τα κρεατικα σας. Ειναι σαν να τα ψηνετε στα καρβουνα, γιατι βοηθαει στο να απομακρυνονται τα λιπη.
Εγω πολλες φορες σαν πιο γρηγορη λυση, μαγειρευω το κρεας στη κατσαρολα με τον ατμο. Εδω αν επιλεξουμε να συνοδευεται το κρεατικο με μπαχαρικα, βγαινει τελειο!
Το microwave το χρησιμοποιω μονο αν χριαστει να ζαστανω κατι. Τοποθετειτε το φαι σε ενα γυαλινο δοχειο ή πιατο, κλειστε το με διαφανη μεμβρανη απο πανω, ωστε να βοηθηθει να διανεμηθει ομοιομορφα η θερμοτητα σε ολο το φαι. Εδω αν θελετε να χρησιμοποιειτε πλαστικα δοχεια, στην αγορα τα καταλληλα πλαστικα σκευη εχουν τη σφραγηδα καταλληλοτητας στο πάτο του σκευους. Δεν μπαινουν ολα τα πλαστικα στο microwave.

----------


## Μαρία

> O ατμομαγειρας ειναι πολυ πρακτικος και βολικος για τροφες λαχανικα και ρυζι. Το συνιστω! Αναλογα με τα watt μπορεις να μαγειρεψεις και κρεατικα.
> Επομενω καλο σκευος ειναι η ψησταρια με αντιστασεις για να ψηνετε τα κρεατικα σας. Ειναι σαν να τα ψηνετε στα καρβουνα, γιατι βοηθαει στο να απομακρυνονται τα λιπη.
> Εγω πολλες φορες σαν πιο γρηγορη λυση, μαγειρευω το κρεας στη κατσαρολα με τον ατμο. Εδω αν επιλεξουμε να συνοδευεται το κρεατικο με μπαχαρικα, βγαινει τελειο!
> Το microwave το χρησιμοποιω μονο αν χριαστει να ζαστανω κατι. Τοποθετειτε το φαι σε ενα γυαλινο δοχειο ή πιατο, κλειστε το με διαφανη μεμβρανη απο πανω, ωστε να βοηθηθει να διανεμηθει ομοιομορφα η θερμοτητα σε ολο το φαι. Εδω αν θελετε να χρησιμοποιειτε πλαστικα δοχεια, στην αγορα τα καταλληλα πλαστικα σκευη εχουν τη σφραγηδα καταλληλοτητας στο πάτο του σκευους. Δεν μπαινουν ολα τα πλαστικα στο microwave.



Συμφωνω και θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω οσον αφορά το ψήσιμο κυρίως μοσχαρίσιας μπριζόλας(οσο σκληρό και να είναι το κρέας δεν μας πειράζει)με ένα υγιεινό τρικ γινεται πεντανόστιμη και πολύ μαλακή χωρίς να χρειάζεται μαχαίρι για το κόψιμο.Κόβουμε σε λεπτές φέτες ακτινίδιο και καλύπτουμε με αυτες την πάνω και κάτω πλευρά της μπριζόλας και αφήνουμε για 30-45 λεπτά(αναλογα το πόσο σκληρή είναι η μπριζόλα.Ξεπλενουμε και είναι έτοιμη για σχάρα.Προσοχή όμως γίνεται τοσο μαλακή που θα χρειαστεί τσιμπήδα για το αναποδογύρισμα και όχι πιρούνι γιατι ξεκολλανε τα κομμάτια της.

----------


## Georges

> Συμφωνω και θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω οσον αφορά το ψήσιμο κυρίως μοσχαρίσιας μπριζόλας(οσο σκληρό και να είναι το κρέας δεν μας πειράζει)με ένα υγιεινό τρικ γινεται πεντανόστιμη και πολύ μαλακή χωρίς να χρειάζεται μαχαίρι για το κόψιμο.Κόβουμε σε λεπτές φέτες ακτινίδιο και καλύπτουμε με αυτες την πάνω και κάτω πλευρά της μπριζόλας και αφήνουμε για 30-45 λεπτά(αναλογα το πόσο σκληρή είναι η μπριζόλα.Ξεπλενουμε και είναι έτοιμη για σχάρα.Προσοχή όμως γίνεται τοσο μαλακή που θα χρειαστεί τσιμπήδα για το αναποδογύρισμα και όχι πιρούνι γιατι ξεκολλανε τα κομμάτια της.


Πολύ καλό tip αυτό. Το χω ξανακούσει από επαγγελματία μάγειρα για "μαλάκωμα" μοσχαρινού κεμπάπ  :08. Toast:

----------


## Sourlas

Καποιες ερωτησουλες στους κατεχοντες ατμομαγειρα καθοτι θα προβω σε αγορα.

1ον. ευκολο στο καθαρισμα?
2ον. μυρωδιες στο σπιτι οταν μαγειρευει?
3ον. χρονοι μαγειρεματος κυριως κρεατος?

Το σκεφτομαι σαν λυση για υγειηνο,γρηγορο και καθημερινο μαγειρεμα καθως πλεον εχω πολυ περιορισμενο χρονο απο την δουλεια μου.

----------


## Levrone

> Καποιες ερωτησουλες στους κατεχοντες ατμομαγειρα καθοτι θα προβω σε αγορα.
> 
> 1ον. ευκολο στο καθαρισμα?
> 2ον. μυρωδιες στο σπιτι οταν μαγειρευει?
> 3ον. χρονοι μαγειρεματος κυριως κρεατος?
> 
> Το σκεφτομαι σαν λυση για υγειηνο,γρηγορο και καθημερινο μαγειρεμα καθως πλεον εχω πολυ περιορισμενο χρονο απο την δουλεια μου.


1) το εστελνα στη γιαγια μου και το καθαριζε  :08. Turtle: ..αν το αφησεις απλυτο για καιρο θα μυρισει. αν ψησεις ψαρι θα θελει αμεσο καθαρισμα.

2)ολα καλα, οπως οταν βραζεις την τροφη στο τσικαλι..οπως το κοτοπολο το βραστο, τιποτα διαφορετικο.

3)εχει μεσα προσπεκτους που σου λεει αναλυτικα ολες τις τροφες ποση ωρα τις αφηνεις. και αν θες τα αφηνεις λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο.


ειναι αψογη λυση, εμενα χαλασε ο παλιος και θα παρω αλλο τωρα. αλλα σκεψου οτι φευγω, τον αφηνω και ψηνει και γυρναω και εχει κλεισει μονος του..μεγαλη μαγκια αυτο!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

για παιδια ειδικα που ειναι φοιτητες σαν εμενα κιολας φανταζει τελεια λυση.Θα το παρω

----------


## KATERINI 144

ειναι πολύ ευκολο στο καθάρισμα καθότι δεν βαζεις λαδια κλπ για να μαγειρέψεις, για το πόση ωρα θελει το κρεας να μαγειρευτεί μάλλον πολύ αν ειναι μοσχάρι,
το μοσχαρι θελει 20-25 λεπτα σε χύτρα και κανενα 2ωρο σε νορμαλ κατσαρολα καπου τοσο χρειαζεται και στον ατμο, αλλα το κοτόπουλο μαγειρεύεται σχετικα γρήγορα (πληροφορίες έγκυρες απο την γυναίκα  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Levrone

εχω εδω το προσπεκτους του δικου μου..

κοτοπουλο φιλετο 16-21
μπουτι 32-37
χοιρινη μπριτζολα 13-16 (βραστη???? μπλιαχχχχ)
μοσχαρισια μπριτζολα 11-16 
λουκανικο 8-12
αυγα (καθε πατωμα εχει 6 μικρες οπες στις οποιες "στεκεται" ορθιο ενα αυγο, δηλαδη καθε πατωμα βαζει 6 αυγα, τυπικα, γιατι στην ουσια εγω γεμιζα καθε πατωμα τιγκα και εβαζα σε καθε πατωμα 12 αυγα ) 16 λεπτα..

αυτα ειναι τα λεπτα ψησιματος..

παρτε ατμομαγειρα, μπομπα η δουλεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Έχετε να μου συστήσετε μοντέλα ατμομάγειρα ?

----------


## Levrone

> Έχετε να μου συστήσετε μοντέλα ατμομάγειρα ?


ρε δε σου πα να δεις στο σαιτ του Κοτσοβολου και μου πες οτι ειδες?

----------


## The Rock

Ναι ρε δεν κατάλαβες ... το είχα δει απλα΄θέλω να δω και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν. Απλά να δω την προτίμηση του κόσμου(Γκάλοπ)  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

> ρε δε σου πα να δεις στο σαιτ του Κοτσοβολου και μου πες οτι ειδες?


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ctrlfreak

Ωραίο αυτό με τον ατμομάγειρα και βολικό αλλά άκουσα ότι δεν κάνει σαν 
μαγειρεύουμε μέσα σε πλαστικό γιατί αυτό όταν θερμένεται βγάζει μια καρκινογόνα ουσία. Δείτε και αυτό απλά γεμίζεις μια κατσαρόλα με νερό και το βάζεις μέσα. Δεν το βρήκα στο καινούργιο κατάλογο της ικεα πάντως και παίζει να μην
να παράγουν πλέον. γμτ!

----------


## ctrlfreak

Ρε 'σεις αξίζει τόσο πολύ ο ατμομάγειρας?? Το ψήνω και γω να αγοράσω έναν γτ δεν προλαβαίνω να μαγειρέψω και όταν μαγειρεύω συνήθως δεν τρώγεται... Είδα έναν phillips HD9120 τον έχεις κανένας?? Πείτε εντυπώσεις..

----------


## Machiavelli

Πολύ χρήσιμος. Εύκολα, γρήγορα, πρακτικά και νόστιμα. Εγώ τα βάζω όλα μαζί το πρωί (μπρόκολο, μοσχάρι, κοτόπουλο, αυγά, πατάτες) και βγάζω για παράδειγμα στα 15 λεπτά τα αυγά, στα 30 μπρόκολο και κοτόπουλο και στα 45 μοσχάρι και πατάτες. Αν θες το βάζεις και φεύγεις, ούτε φοβάσαι μη πιάσεις φωτιά με κάνα μάτι, ούτε νερά πετάγονται, ούτε καπάκια αιωρούνται. Σχετικά εύκολος στο πλύσιμο.

----------


## Haris Pilton

Bump!!

Τα σπαει ο ατμομαγειρας!
Κυριως ποσταρω για να πω οτι παραπροχτες που πηγα Media Markt ειχε προσφορα ατμομαγειρα Kenwood με τρεια πατωματα+1 για το ρυζι,δλδ 4! 29 ευρω!!!!!!!  :02. Shock: 
Ρυζι ,πατατες ,αυγα ,κρεας ,λαχανικα ολα μαζι και κληνει και μονο του.
Για ευκολια στο πλυσιμο δεν θα το λεγα....
Αλλα σε συσχετισμο με το να καθαριζεις ψησταρια ,κατσαρολικα ,κουταλες και πηρουνες ,να ανακατευεις και να αναποδογυριζεις και να κανεις χαλια την κουζινα σαφως καλυτερος.

----------


## Levrone

> Bump!!
> 
> Τα σπαει ο ατμομαγειρας!
> Κυριως ποσταρω για να πω οτι παραπροχτες που πηγα Media Markt ειχε προσφορα ατμομαγειρα Kenwood με τρεια πατωματα+1 για το ρυζι,δλδ 4! 29 ευρω!!!!!!!


και δεν πηρες 3-4 ρε γαμωτο? φτουουου!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ισως εχει ακομα την προσφορα,ενα λοφο απο κουτες με Kenwood ειχε!

Παντως θα παω και αυριο,για να γυρισω πισω ενα mp3 player που πηρα και βγηκε σκαρτο!
Αν εχει ακομα την προσφορα θα ενημερωσω!

----------


## Levrone

εγινε! αγορα μεσω σαιτ δεν εχει αλλα δε μασαμε!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Με τόσα που διάβασα για τον ατμομάγειρα θα πάω να πάρω και εγώ έναν. Πείτε μου ποιά μάρκα να προτιμήσω? Θέλω να κάνω πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα. Επίσης θέλω να καθαρίζει εύκολα.

----------


## Antoin

Παιδια με κλειστα τα ματια να το αγορασετε.... Ψαρια, κρεας, αλλα εκει που τα σπαει ο ατμομαγειρας ειναι στα λαχανικα ειδικα τωρα το χειμωνα  που εχουμε κουνουπιδι,μπροκολο κλπ, δε τα αφηνω πολυ ωρα για να ειναι λιγο ωμα ωστε να μη χανουν τα θρετικα συστατικα τους, ασε που μπορεις να βαλεις ενα πληρες γευμα, πατατες κοτοπουλο και το σαλατικο μας(μπροκολο ας πουμε)...

----------


## gj

Mε βαλατε και μενα στην πριζα. Σαν φοιτητης που ειμαι και δεν εχω καποιον να μου μαγειρευει εχω πεθανει στο μαγειρεμα. 4 με 5 φορες την μερα στην κουζινα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Τουλαχιστον με αυτο μια και ξεμπερδεψαμε. Ρωτησα μια φιλη που εχει και μου πε ομως οτι το κρεας εχει απαισια γευση. Μακραν καλυτερο το ψητο  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  Παλευετε παιδια η θα ειναι σαν να τρωμε σόλα απο παπούτσι ?

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ενα πληρες Review  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green: 

To κρεας δεν εχει καλη γευση,ειναι γεγονος,διοτι ειναι σαν να βραζεις το κρεας αλλα χωρις τα λiποι του αρα χωρις να ωραια γευση.

Για υγιηνη διατροφη ειναι οτι πρεπει,και για γρηγορα.Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω απο καθαρισμα δν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα ευκολοτερο σε σχεση με ταψια κατσαρολες κουταλες και φουρνους να ξυνεις τα λιποι, αν βαλεις κρεατα και ψαρια για να καθαρισουν γρηγορα καλο θα ηταν να το καθαρισεις αμεσως να'ναι ζεστα τα υποληματα.Βεβαια εγω βαζω και οτινανε κρεας,"δικα μας" ουτε στηθακια ουτε φιλετακια απο ολα τα μερη βαζω.  :03. Thumb up: 
Λχανικα ρυζι ψαρι βγαινουν απιθανα.Βεβαια ειναι υποκειμενικο αλλα νταξ αν ηθελα γευστικα φαγητα δν θα ακολουθουσα ουτε διατροφες ουτε γυμναστιρια ουτε γραμαριομανια,αναλογα με τους στοχους σου κανεις και θελημενες θυσιες.Μια χαρα την εβγαζα με τα πιτογυρα καθημερινα 2 χρονια τωρα.  :01. Razz:  

Σημερα που πηγα στα Media Markt ειχε ακομα την προσφορα με τον Kenwood τρεια πατωματα + πατωμα για ρυζι ΜΟΝΟ 29 ΕΥΡΩ  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  
Ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι απο 50 εως 80 με λιγοτερα πατωματα  :02. Shock: 
Η θε'ι'λα ειναι οτι βαζω κρεας λαχανια ριζι αυγα το πρωι ολα μαζι και τα ψηνω.Αλλες φορες βγαινω για κανα 3 ωρο καφε και πριν φυγω βαζω να μαγειρευει φευγω και κληνει μονο του,γυρναω και τρωω ετοιμο φαγακι.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gj

> Η θε'ι'λα ειναι οτι βαζω κρεας λαχανια ριζι αυγα το πρωι ολα μαζι και τα ψηνω.Αλλες φορες βγαινω για κανα 3 ωρο καφε και πριν φυγω βαζω να μαγειρευει φευγω και κληνει μονο του,γυρναω και τρωω ετοιμο φαγακι.


Οκ με επεισες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Napakos

καλημερα,μου εκανα κ μενα δωρο εναν τετοιο αλλα δε ξερω ποση ωρα θελει ...  το ρυζι ετσι σκετο μπαινει δε φευγει απο τις ωπες που εχει ? επισης το ψαρι μπακαλιαρος ποση ωρα θελει ?? ξερει κανεισ ? προσπεκτους δεν εχει ρε γαμωτο ....

----------


## Napakos

και κατι αλλο .. πατατες γινονται κ αν ναι ποσο χρονο θελουν ??

----------


## Levrone

> καλημερα,μου εκανα κ μενα δωρο εναν τετοιο αλλα δε ξερω ποση ωρα θελει ...  το ρυζι ετσι σκετο μπαινει δε φευγει απο τις ωπες που εχει ? επισης το ψαρι μπακαλιαρος ποση ωρα θελει ?? ξερει κανεισ ? προσπεκτους δεν εχει ρε γαμωτο ....


απο και κλειεται να μηνεχει προσπεκτους.. δες ομως, ειχα ενα τεφαλ παλια και τωρα εχω ενα braun , πες το μοντελο και βαλε μια φωτογραφια να δουμε αν (1 στις 100 ειχα τον ιδιο με το δικο σου) και θα σου πω..




> και κατι αλλο .. πατατες γινονται κ αν ναι ποσο χρονο θελουν ??


μην τρελαινεσαι, εγω τις βαζω για 50 λεπτα και βραζουν , φιλετο κοτοπουλο για 35 λεπτα και αυγα για 25 λεπτα..ειναι σουπερ μηχανημα! βεβαια σε αλλο μηχανημα μπορει και να διαφερουν οι χρονοι!

----------


## Napakos

βασικα ειναι μαρκα nexi απο τα αλεχ πακ μου το πηραν...βασικα ηταν ελαφρως μεταχειρισμενο για αυτο ειχε χαθει το προσπεκτους ... βασικα δεν το χειαζοντουσαν και μου το εδωσαν οποτε κ ειχαν χασει το προσπεκτους.....

----------


## Levrone

ε τοτε μηπως να ρωτησεις τον προκατοχο?
καλα πλακα κανω..

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> μην τρελαινεσαι, εγω τις βαζω για 50 λεπτα και βραζουν , φιλετο κοτοπουλο για 35 λεπτα και αυγα για 25 λεπτα..ειναι σουπερ μηχανημα! βεβαια σε αλλο μηχανημα μπορει και να διαφερουν οι χρονοι!


κανε λιγη οικονομια ρε μπρουκλη.

πατατα στον μικροκυματων  8 λεπτα.
κοτοπουλο στην ψησταρια    20 λεπτα
αυγα στην κατσαρολα           15 λεπτα.

----------


## Levrone

> πατατα στον μικροκυματων  8 λεπτα.
> 
> το θεωρεις καλο ψησιμο το φουρνο μικροκυματων ε? σαν ποιοτητα εννοω! για πες μου!
> 
> κοτοπουλο στην ψησταρια    20 λεπτα
> 
> να πρεπει να στεκομαι απο πανω μη μου καει, να πρεπει να το γυρισω, και οχι να σηκωθω να φυγω ενω ψηνεται ε ή να παω να κοιμηθω? 
> 
> αυγα στην κατσαρολα           15 λεπτα.
> ...


σε ενα σκευος τα ψηνω ολα αυτο λεει πολλα για μενα! 

για πειτε μας κυριε Γιωργο!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> σε ενα σκευος τα ψηνω ολα αυτο λεει πολλα για μενα! 
> 
> για πειτε μας κυριε Γιωργο!


Ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη φιλε κωστα που τολμησα να πω την γνωμη μου
και να σου προτεινω να κανεις οικονομια.
ειναι ιδιο το νεροβραστο με το ψημενο;;
τον ατμομαγειρα δεν τον πλενεις;;;
το θεωρεις καλο ψησιμο το φουρνο μικροκυματων ε? σαν ποιοτητα εννοω! για πες μου!οσο και το να καθεσαι 5 ωρες στο pc.

----------


## Levrone

> Ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη φιλε κωστα που τολμησα να πω την γνωμη μου
> και να σου προτεινω να κανεις οικονομια.
> ρε αντε πο δω , αλητη , ε αλητη!!!
> 
> ειναι ιδιο το νεροβραστο με το ψημενο;; καλυτερο το νεροβραστο!
> τον ατμομαγειρα δεν τον πλενεις;;; οσο τα σκευη τα γνωστα οχι, πολυ πιο απλος και στο πλυσιμο!
> το θεωρεις καλο ψησιμο το φουρνο μικροκυματων ε? σαν ποιοτητα εννοω! για πες μου!οσο και το να καθεσαι 5 ωρες στο pc.
> 
> ε πες το ετσι ντε!!!


.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> κανε λιγη οικονομια ρε μπρουκλη.
> 
> πατατα στον μικροκυματων  8 λεπτα.
> κοτοπουλο στην ψησταρια    20 λεπτα
> αυγα στην κατσαρολα           15 λεπτα.



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Αυγά στο Tefal 5΄   :08. Toast:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Σημερα περιμενω τον δικο μου ατμομαγειρα που θα ερθει σε πακετακι με φαγητα απο το σπιτι.Αντε να δουμε τι θα φαμε!!!

----------


## jGod

Καλος ο ατμομαγειρας..αλλα φασαρια.!μονο για κανενα ψαρι τον βγαζω οταν ειναι να κανω το τραπεζι στην κοπελα μου  :08. Turtle:  :02. Love:   lol!

----------


## superman79

οπως και να το κανουμε ενας καλος ατμομαγειρας ειναι ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο στη κουζινα καθενος. λιγοτερο σκοτουρα,λιγοτερο ρευμα ολα παιζουν ρολο.

----------


## BiGBaDJoHN

Έκανα λογαριασμό, για να σας ευχαριστήσω για τη παρότρυνσή σας σχετικά με τον ατμομάγειρα!

Τα φαγητά πραγματικά πιο υγιεινά αλλά και πιο γευστικά! Τον προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα και εγώ!

----------


## CROCOJET

Χάρηκα οπυ βρήκα αυτό το topic γιατί σκέφτομαι να παω να αγοράσω έναν ατμομάγειρα. Όλα καλά και όλα ωραία, αλλά με το καθάρισμα τι γίνεται; Είναι ζόρικο; Θέλει πολύ χρόνο; Τα λίπη πού μαζεύονται; Δε βλέπω να έχει γράψει κανείς λεπτομέρειες;

----------


## Machiavelli

Αν το κάνεις αμέσως μετά το μαγείρεμα σε 2 λεπτά τον έχεις καθαρίσει. Τα λίπη στις τρύπες που έχει για να περνάει ο ατμός και στο πλαστικό πάνω από το νερό (με ένα πέρασμα του σφουγγαριού φεύγουν).

----------


## CROCOJET

Ωραίος! Thanks  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Ενα φιλαρακι μου διατροφολογος μου ειπε πως με τον ατμομαγειρα δεν σκοτωνονται τα διαφορα μικροβια τροφων οπως πχ του κοτοπουλου.Ισχυει λετε???

----------


## Haris Pilton

Oχι.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

οκ my friend

----------


## CROCOJET

Παίζουν ρόλο τα βατ τελικά για το αν ψήνει καλά τα κρέατα ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## beatshooter

Τι πρεπει να προσεξουμε στην αγορα ενος ατμομαγειρα?

Τι χαρακτηριστικα πρεπει να εχεις ενας καλος?

----------


## Mitsen

> Ενα φιλαρακι μου διατροφολογος μου ειπε πως με τον ατμομαγειρα δεν σκοτωνονται τα διαφορα μικροβια τροφων οπως πχ του κοτοπουλου.Ισχυει λετε???


Όχι TEFAAtzis, δεν παίζει τέτοιο πράγμα με την καμια!! 
Η σαλμονέλα στο κοτόπουλο για παράδειγμα και γενικότερα μικροοργανισμοί και βακτήρια σκοτώνονται με την μεγάλη θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσονται κατά την διάρκεια του μαγειρέματος. Από τι στιγμή που το κοτόπουλο έχει μαγειρευτεί σωστά και δεν είναι ωμο δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τίποτα! Ποσο μάλλον στον ατμομάγειρα!

Ατμομάγειρας: Από τις καλύτερες εφευρέσεις του ανθρώπου! :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

> Παίζουν ρόλο τα τελικά για το αν ψήνει καλά τα κρέατα ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;


Όχι δεν νομίζω αφού τα βατ παίζουν ρολο για την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. 
Ένας μεγαλύτερος ατμομάγειρας θα καταναλώνει περισσότερα βατ από έναν μικρότερο γιατί θα ψήνει περισσότερη ποσότητα φαγητού σε ίδιες θερμοκρασίες με έναν μικρότερο. Εγώ έχω πάρει το ποιο φτηνό τις philips που βρήκα

----------


## bbonline

Θέλω κι εγώ να αγοράσω αλλά δεν κατάλαβα κάτι. Πως ρυθμίζεις διαφορετική ώρα ανά επίπεδο, αφού υπάρχει μόνο ένας χρονδιακόπτης;

----------


## PEGY

προσφατα πήρα κ έγω ατμομάγειρα και εκτός του ότι τα φαγητά είναι τέλεια, έχω  γλιτώσει ένα σωρο κατσαρολικά που κάθε μέρα τα έπλενα δύο κ τρείς φορές, 

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τα μπιφτέκια γίνονται στον ατμό; Σκέφτομαι πως επειδή έχουν βρώμη ή ψωμί ή φρυγανίά μήπως "ποτήσει" και γίνει χάλια.

----------


## mister_toubano

Χαιρετω τους υπερτουμπανους!!! Πηρα κ εγω σημερα ατμομαγειρα! Δεν ειχε κανενα βιβλιαρακι με συνταγες μεσα! 
Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει αρχικα με το ρυζι? Το βαζω μεσα στο δοχειο σκετο η πρεπει να προσθεσω και νερο στο ρυζι? Ποση ωρα θελει μαγειρεμα?

----------


## tolis93

> Χαιρετω τους υπερτουμπανους!!! Πηρα κ εγω σημερα ατμομαγειρα! Δεν ειχε κανενα βιβλιαρακι με συνταγες μεσα! 
> Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει αρχικα με το ρυζι? Το βαζω μεσα στο δοχειο σκετο η πρεπει να προσθεσω και νερο στο ρυζι? Ποση ωρα θελει μαγειρεμα?


γινεται στον ατμο οποτε σκετο.για μενα αστο να μουλιασει κανα μισαωρακι σε ζεστο ζεστο νερο.κανα μισαωρο το μαξ θελει αλλα εξαρταται το ρυζι.το μπασματι θελει παραπανω.το καστανο βιολογικο θελει 30-40 λεπτα. το καστανο κλασικο agrino κτλπ θελει 20-30 λεπτα.αλλα για μενα αστα σε νερο να παρουν λιγο ογκο στην αρχη.οχι οτι δε παιρνουν με τον ατμο αλλα οκ εγω κραταω τις επιφυλαξεις μου.παιδια.ατμομαγειρας ειναι απο τα τοπ.καταρχας.πετας μεσα το κοτοπουλο.πας γυμναστηριο.γυρνας.ετοιμο.ειδικα αν βιαζεσαι...

----------


## aqua_bill

συμφαιρει από άποψη κατανάλωσης?

----------


## tolis93

> συμφαιρει από άποψη κατανάλωσης?


ρευματος?ναι αν εχεις ενα 3οροφο κ βαζεις μπροκολο ρυζι κρεας μαζι.εννοειται.εξαρταται αλλοι τα βραζουν κ ολα για 3-4 μερες μαζεμενα.ειναι οτι σε βολευει.αυτο π καιει πολυ ειναι ο φουρνος βασικα.τα ματια βλακειες καινες....

----------


## aqua_bill

σκεφτόμουν αυτόν(τον πιο φθηνό) αλλα είναι 900βαττ πολλά μου φαίνονται

----------


## tolis93

> σκεφτόμουν αυτόν(τον πιο φθηνό) αλλα είναι 900βαττ πολλά μου φαίνονται


βασικα οταν δε γνωριζεις απο βατ κ τετοια κανε οτι κ εγω.ριξε μια ματια σε ολα τα προιοντα κ δες π παιζουν.με τις ηλεκτρικες σκουπες το κανω αυτο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

> βασικα οταν δε γνωριζεις απο βατ κ τετοια κανε οτι κ εγω.ριξε μια ματια σε ολα τα προιοντα κ δες π παιζουν.με τις ηλεκτρικες σκουπες το κανω αυτο


βασικά ξέρω κάτι λίγα καθ ότι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός  :01. Razz:  μάλλον θα παρω έναν λόγο ευελιξίας πέρα του υγιεινού της υπόθεσης

----------


## ggeorge

πρωτη μερα λειτουργιας. 

Πατατες με στηθος κοτοπουλο.... 

Τα κοβεις κομματακια και τα δυο. Στο ενα ταψι το κοτοπουλο στο αλλο οι πατατες... 

Υπαρχει ενα προβλημα μονο. 
Ειναι μονο για ογκο. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΛΙΓΟ...   :01. Mr. Green: 

600 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο και 800 πατάτες  (ωμα ζυγισμενα ολα) εξαφανίστηκαν. Τσιμπισε λιγο και η γυναικα... αλλα στην ουσια εγω τα εφαγα...

----------


## GeoDask

> προσφατα πήρα κ έγω ατμομάγειρα και εκτός του ότι τα φαγητά είναι τέλεια, έχω  γλιτώσει ένα σωρο κατσαρολικά που κάθε μέρα τα έπλενα δύο κ τρείς φορές, 
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τα μπιφτέκια γίνονται στον ατμό; Σκέφτομαι πως επειδή έχουν βρώμη ή ψωμί ή φρυγανίά μήπως "ποτήσει" και γίνει χάλια.


Έχω βάλει μεχρι και μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλο. Δεν θα δείς το χρώμα που παίρνουν όταν τα βάζεις στον φούρνο π.χ αλλα απο γεύση είναι πολύ καλά. Βάλε ένα για δοκιμή πάντως να δείς πως θα βγεί  :01. Smile:

----------


## Giannistzn

Aπο ενεργειακης αποψης (κοστος) ξερει κανεις τι παιζει? Σε σχεση με μικρα φουρνακια μπριζας (φουρνακι και 2 ματια)

Γιατι με εχει πεθανει το ρευμα.. Ή το φουρνακι φταιει ή το θερμοσιφωνο (ή με κλεβουν απο τη ΔΕΗ) οποτε κατι πρεπει αν αρχισω να ελατωνω σιγα σιγα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aqua_bill

> Aπο ενεργειακης αποψης (κοστος) ξερει κανεις τι παιζει? Σε σχεση με μικρα φουρνακια μπριζας (φουρνακι και 2 ματια)
> 
> Γιατι με εχει πεθανει το ρευμα.. Ή το φουρνακι φταιει ή το θερμοσιφωνο (ή με κλεβουν απο τη ΔΕΗ) οποτε κατι πρεπει αν αρχισω να ελατωνω σιγα σιγα


Όμοιο πάθος φίλε μου. Στην περίπτωση που είσαι οργανωμένος και φτιάχνεις με μια φορά όλα σου τα γευματα( εκει είναι το μέρος σου) τότε είσαι οκ. Αλλοιώς δε θα δεις και καμία διαφορα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ε κρεατα, μια φορα στις 2 βδομαδες.. Πατατες μια φορα στις 3-4 μερες.. Εχω στην αθηνα απλα θα πρεπει να μου τον ταχυδρομησουν  :01. Mr. Green: 

Φουρνο δεν αναβω ρε γ@μωτο αυτο το κωλοματακι ποσο να καει.  Ανιγουει, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## pavlito10

οποιος εχει παρει τελευταια και ειναι ευχαριστημενος ας μου πει κανενα μοντελο να παρω!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω εχω κανα μηνα εναν TEFAL Ultra Compact VC100615.  Τον πηρα απο εξωτερικό 45Ε περιπου. Πολυ καλό μηχανημα, με εχει σωσει.  Ειναι στιβαρό μηχανημα με καλά πλαστικά.

Τα πλεονεκτήματα του τα ειπαν οι προηγούμενοι.

----------


## Eddie

> Aπο ενεργειακης αποψης (κοστος) ξερει κανεις τι παιζει? Σε σχεση με μικρα φουρνακια μπριζας (φουρνακι και 2 ματια)
> 
> Γιατι με εχει πεθανει το ρευμα.. Ή το φουρνακι φταιει ή το θερμοσιφωνο (ή με κλεβουν απο τη ΔΕΗ) οποτε κατι πρεπει αν αρχισω να ελατωνω σιγα σιγα


Χμ και το φουρνακι δε καιει πολυ..περισσοτερο ρευμα τραβαει το γκριλ παρα ο φουρνος.Οσο για τον θερμοσιφωνα τι περιμενεις..αν ειναι 80αρης τραβαει 4000 βατ..και μενα με εχει καψει στο σπιτι και δινω 400αρια στη δεη (το χειμωνα ε,το καλοκαιρι αστο..  :01. Cursing:  )


Θελω κι εγω να ρωτησω κατι αλλα επειδη μπορει να ειμαι εκτος θεματος,ενας καλος μοντερεϊτερατουλης ας με παραπεμψει στο σωστο (αν υπαρχει) τοπικ γιατι εψαξα και δε βρηκα..Επειδη αυτο το διαστημα το συκωτι και το κοτοπουλο τα φτιαχνω στο αντικολλητικο,και αναγκαστικα βαζω και σχεδον μια κουταλια λαδι γιατι αλλιως καιγονται απ εξω και μεσα ειναι ωμα,θελω να το αποφυγω και να μαγειρευω χωρις λαδι..Σκεφτηκα να παρω γκριλιερα,νομιζω ο λεβρον καπου ειχε αναφερει οτι εχει..η κι εσυ Giannistzn ησουν που ειχες βαλει φωτο με μια αλανιαρα ψησταρια με ρευμα?Δε θυμαμαι..η γκριλιερα για να καταλαβω,ειναι σαν κλειστο φουρνακι που εχει αντισταση στο πανω μερος και ψηνεις σε σχαρα?Τοστιερα δε θελω γιατι μεχρι τωρα εκαψα 2..ταχα μου εχουν αντικολλητικες πλακες αποσπωμενες και εαν δε βαλεις λιγο λαδι κολλαει και επισης τρεχουν τα ζουμια στις αντιστασεις και αναγκαστικα χρειαζεται η αλουμινοχαρτο η λαδοκολλα..

Μια συσκευη που ειναι σαν τοστιερα,αλλα ανοιχτη..που ειναι με σχαρα πως λεγεται?Με ενδιαφερει να ψηνω τα κρεατικα μου..μπριζολες κοτοπουλο συκωτι μπιφτεκια κλπ..tnx in advance  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Γκριλλιερα είναι Eddie! Νερό απο κάτω σε ένα μεταλλικό μπωλ, και αντιστάσεις απο πάνω. Και πάνω απο τις αντιστάσεις μπαινει η σχαρα. 

Για μπιφτεκια, κοτόπουλο είναι μια χαρα. Και χοιρινό. Για συκώτι δεν ξέρω. Ψάξε στο σκρουτζ για γκριλλιερες  :01. Wink:

----------


## jannous44

ρε παιδια εχω προβλημα με αυτο το μαραφετι. βαζω ρυζι και δεν γινετε ειναι σκληρο.. το εβαλα στην αρχη 40λεπτα , κ μετα αλλα 20 και μετα αλλα 20 και παλι δεν εγινε.. τι κανω λαθος? κ στον παλιο ατμομαγειρα π ειχα παλι δεν γινοταν.. τι διαολι ειναι αυτο :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εκτος απο το basmati που γινεται χάλια ολα τα αλλα γινονται οκ.

Να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση;  Νερο βαζεις στο ρυζι ή απλα προσπαθεις μονο με τον ατμο;

----------


## psonara

σημερα αγορασα ατμομαγειρα!ακομα δεν τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει!βασικα εχω μια απορια και στις οδηγιες δεν το λεει!εχει σχεση με την προαναφερθεισα ερωτηση του πανου!βαζουμε νερο στο μπολ με το ρυζι η' το βαζουμε σκετο στο μπωλ?συγγνωμη αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση μου αλλα δεν το εχω με τη μαγειρικη :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

το νερο μπαινει στην συσκευη οχι στα μπωλακια που εχει απο πανω.

----------


## cos

> σημερα αγορασα ατμομαγειρα!ακομα δεν τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει!βασικα εχω μια απορια και στις οδηγιες δεν το λεει!εχει σχεση με την προαναφερθεισα ερωτηση του πανου!βαζουμε νερο στο μπολ με το ρυζι η' το βαζουμε σκετο στο μπωλ?συγγνωμη αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση μου αλλα δεν το εχω με τη μαγειρικη


Όταν βράζεις ρύζι, βάζεις λίγο νερό στο μπολ με όσο ρύζι θέλεις (συνήθως ένα φλυντζανάκι) και το τοποθετείς συνήθως στο υψηλότερο ράφι. Νερό για τη λειτουργία του ατμομάγειρα μπαίνει στο ειδικό δοχείο ή διαμέρισμα που είναι στη βάση.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

αρχικα σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες αλλα θελω μια βοηθεια!πηρα ενα μοντελο της philips εχει 2 πατωματα αλλα τα μπωλακια που αναφερατε που μπαινουν τα τροφιμα εχουν τρυπες οποτε το ρυζακι που θα μπει?πρπει να αγορασω αλλο μπωλ ειδικο για το ρυζι?

----------


## kazos_GR

εγω οταν ειχα αγορασει της tefal ειχε 3 πατοματα ρωτισα για μπολακη γιατι δεν ειχε και μου λεει το συγκεκριμενο δεν εχει βαση για μπολακη ενω κατι αλλα απλα με 25 ευρο ειχαν ειδικο μπολακι μεσα δεν ξερω αν θα βρεις ρωτα απο εκει που το πηρες.παντως δεν ξερω αν βαλεις ξεχωριστο δικο σου μεσα αν θα κανει δουλεια (ενα ρυζι θα γινει τι στο Δι@Λ% λες να μην γινει? :01. Razz: )εγω παντως δεν το εχω δοκιμασει να κανω ρυζι. θα σου πουν και τα υπολοιπα πεδια μια γνωμη .

----------


## beefmeup

εγω παιδια ειχα παρει ενα απο τα carrefour που τα ειχε ολα μεσα κ μπολακι για οσπρια,ρυζι κλπ..
κ βασικα το ρυζι το μονο που εκανα ηταν να το ξεπλυνω κ να το πετξω σκετο στο μπολακι του..
νερο εβαζα απο κατω στην συσκευη κ αυτο..τωρα δεν ξερω τι καταφερατε να παρετε εσεις,αλλα περιεργα τα ακουω.. :01. Razz:

----------


## kazos_GR

εχει διαφορα σχεδια απλα αυτα που πηραμε εμεις δεν ειχαν μπολακι για ρυζι..  αλλα μαλλον θελει ειδικο μπολακι με τρυπες (οχι πολυ μεγαλες μην ψαχνουμε και το ρυζι :01. Mr. Green: ) για να περναει ο ατμος beef αυτο που εχεις εσυ το μπολακι  εχει τρυπες ?

----------


## psonara

εγω το πηρα μεσω ιντερνετ της philips και δεν ειχε το ειδικο μπωλακι!οποτε τωρα δεν ξερω που να απευθυνθω!παντως το μπωλακι για ρυζι λενε οτι δεν πρεπει να εχει τρυπες γιατι αυτα τα 2 πατωματα που εχει ο δικος μου εχουν τρυπες οποτε δεν ξερω τι να κανω!αν εβαζα εγω αν δικο μου γυαλινο θα εκανε δουλεια η' θα κανω καμια ζημια?αν εβαζα το ρυζι στον ενισχυτη γευσεων?

----------


## beefmeup

> εχει διαφορα σχεδια απλα αυτα που πηραμε εμεις δεν ειχαν μπολακι για ρυζι..  αλλα μαλλον θελει ειδικο μπολακι με τρυπες (οχι πολυ μεγαλες μην ψαχνουμε και το ρυζι) για να περναει ο ατμος beef αυτο που εχεις εσυ το μπολακι  εχει τρυπες ?


ε,ναι εχει τρυπες γυρω γυρω,κ ειναι κ για σουποειδη φαγητα/οσπρια..οπως λες κ συ δεν ειναι κ πολυ μεγαλες,ισα ισα ειναι περιμετρικα του μπολακιου.. :08. Turtle: 
απο τις τρυπες περναει ο ατμος κ απο πανω εεχει καπακι για να κλεινει..

----------


## kazos_GR

κοιτα το να βαλεις μπολακι δικο σου και χωρις τρυπες πως θα περασει απο μεσα ο ατμος για να ρουφιξη το ρυζι υγρασια? νομιζω θα ειναι δυσκολο αν δεν εχει τρυπες το μπολ .απο κει και περα το να βαλεις δικο σου γυαλινο δοκιμασε το λες να σπασει απο την θερμοκρασια? βαλε μια μικρη ποσοτητα ρυζι και κανε δοκιμη αν σπασει το μπολακι δεν εχει θεμα να παθει κατι ο ατμομαγειρας απλα θα πεταξεις τα γυαλια και εισαι κομπλε κοιτα παντως δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## margarita02

Πολύς κόπος για να μαγειρευτεί λίγο ρύζι. Νομίζω σε κατσαρολίτσα με λίγο νερό να το σκεπάζει είναι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος και το ίδιο υγιεινό.

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά τον ατμομάγειρα θα τον χρησιμοποιούσα σε καθημερινή βάση αν είχα να μαγειρεύω λαχανικά και αν δεν τα κατάφερνα με το ρύζι που ευτυχώς δεν μου ξεφεύγει ποτέ..  :01. Smile: 
Στα κρεατικά και ψαρικά θέλει πολύ καθάρισμα μετά...

----------


## kazos_GR

ξερει κανεις ποση ωρα θελει το μοσχαρι στον ατμο για να γινει?

----------


## NASSER

> ξερει κανεις ποση ωρα θελει το μοσχαρι στον ατμο για να γινει?


ΘΑ αναφέρουν και οι οδηγίες του ατμομάγειρα τέτοιες πληροφορίες και ο χρόνος είναι πάντα ανάλογος της ισχύος του ατμομάγειρα.

----------


## SfixSfix

Γράμμωση και ατμομάγειρας πιστευω οτι ειναι δυο κομματια αλληλενδετα.Βολευει απιστευτα στο να φτιάχνεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες λαχανικων χωρις να χρειαζεται να εισαι πανω απο την κατσαρολα διαρκως. Για κρεας δε θα το προτιμουσα λογω γευσης ισως μονο για κανενα μπιφτεκακι...

----------

